# Amy Winehouse zeigt ihren Bären x6



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

​ 



 

 



 

 

 

 



*Da hat jemand wohl noch sein "Winterfell".*​
.


----------



## homer22 (10 Juli 2008)

Das ist wirklich eine HAARIGE Angelegenheit!!Geschmacksache


Vielleicht ist es aber ein Pelz vibrator


----------



## mjw (10 Juli 2008)

Trägt ihr Haar offen. 
:thx: tokko.


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

homer22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber ein Pelz vibrator



Gute Idee.

Die Batterien hat sie ja gerade gekauft wie man sieht.


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2008)

bäääähhhhhh:WOW:


----------



## homer22 (10 Juli 2008)

Brummmm ,Brummmm


----------



## grindelsurfer (11 Juli 2008)

Bei anderen hätte ich es lieber gesehen,trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## tompenny (11 Juli 2008)

bäh widerlich


----------



## homer22 (11 Juli 2008)

Hab noch ein foto Ihres heimlichen lovers gefunden.Auch brummm!!!


----------



## Fremder71 (11 Juli 2008)

iiiiiiiiih


----------



## icks-Tina (25 Juli 2008)

*schüttel*


----------



## Dittsche (25 Juli 2008)

...


----------



## slash78 (25 Juli 2008)

naja trotzdem eine heiße lady ...man kann sie ja mal rasieren ;-)


----------



## evian (25 Juli 2008)

was an na abgemagerten _cracksüchtigen_ heiß sein soll, weis ich aber auch net


----------



## mgguthier (3 Aug. 2008)

danke für die bilder


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2008)

Soetwas läst man lieber schön eingepackt:3dkotz:


----------



## sheep. (7 Aug. 2008)

homer22 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine HAARIGE Angelegenheit!!Geschmacksache
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist es aber ein Pelz vibrator



Ja glatt rasiert ist nicht mehr so mode


----------



## cyreander (23 Jan. 2012)

soll doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sich zur nacktschnecke machen will oder nicht.. ich hätte sie auch behaart gemocht.. geniale stimme .. leider sehr labil..


----------



## Warevo (23 Jan. 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass sie wirklich leider gar nicht mehr gesund aussieht, ist das die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen, wie er sich wohler fühlt. Es kann sowohl das Eine wie auch das Andere "heiss" sein, wenn es "rund" mit der Person ist. Ich finde es eigentlich weitaus "merkwürdiger", wenn jemand nur mehr "kann", wenn die Lady aussieht wie eine 12-Jährige, als wenn jemand an natürlicher Stelle (ist ja nicht am Bauch, Busen, Rücken oder Gesicht) mal die Haare stehen lässt, right? Mal so, mal so. Leben und leben lassen, guys ...


----------



## Marcel34 (24 Jan. 2012)

manche scheinen auch zu vergessen das Amy Letztes jahr Verstorben ist!!

und es widerlich ist sich an einer toten auf zu geilen!!


----------



## 307898X2 (14 Mai 2016)

Marcel34 schrieb:


> manche scheinen auch zu vergessen das Amy Letztes jahr Verstorben ist!!
> 
> und es widerlich ist sich an einer toten auf zu geilen!!



von den toten nur gutes:angry:


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Mai 2016)

Amy sollte sich den Bär rasisren.


----------

